# Blindfold Memo Method



## byu (Feb 2, 2009)

I just came up with a really great memo method today. I call it RCAP (Roller Coaster Airplane pronounced R-Cap) Airplane is for edges, and Roller Coaster is for corners. I have not tried AP for edges yet, but I have tried RC for corners and it works. Here's a description.

RC (Corners) - 
So you take a cycle. Say it starts with ULB (standard for classic pochmann) and the cycle is like this:

ULB - RUB - RBD - RDF - FLU

You would memorize a roller coaster track, going from one sticker to the next, in order. So this one would be going to the right flat, then swooping down and coming forward and finally swinging up and going to the left. You memorize a different roller coaster for each cycle.

AP (Edges) -

This is very similar to the Roller Coaster, just imagine an airplane flying from edge sticker to edge sticker. The airplane will often make loops. For example, in this cycle:

UL - UB - RB - FL

Image an airplane going back, down and coming forward and to the left. Memorize a different airplane for each one.

Tell me what you think. This memo method is still in progress, I haven't finalized it yet, and any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 2, 2009)

Y'know, this is exactly what visual memo is. It's just one way to interpret it.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome to visual memo!


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 2, 2009)

If that works for you, then great. But it really is just visual. You just look at it and remember the order of which to solve the stickers. Some people tap the stickers, some people draw imaginary lines with their fingers, some people make hand signals. 

Even some people pretend they are on a rollercoaster !

I currently use a syllable memo method for corners. Each corner has a consanant letter, I use B C G F L P and M then if the first sticker you need to solve is pointing up or down the vowel is a, if it's left or right - o, if it faces the front or back, it's i. So the consanant represent which corner and the vowel represents the orientation. 

so memo for corners could be > Ci Ma Bi Fa Pa Gi La Pi

This is a method invented by fanwuq and I've used it ever since first trying it

Recently I've found myself to memo some corners visually. I might use the syllables for the first 4 corners, then remember the rest visually, sometimes I can do all the corners visually which is what I eventually want.


----------



## mazei (Feb 2, 2009)

I just tap my cubies in the order I need to permutate them. Orientation is just visual.

In depth look at my tapping memo:
Although its not something I would recommend you to follow but here it is anyway. For edges I use M2, thus I start my first tap at the first target and then second target. I memo in pairs for parity and M layer edge purposes. Starting a new cycle is easy since I don't even have to remember it is a new cycle. All I have to do is recall the order of taps I do. Same goes with the 3-cycle corners so I just tap the pieces around. I find this memo better than my previous digit memo.


----------



## happa95 (Feb 3, 2009)

mazei said:


> I just tap my cubies in the order I need to permutate them. Orientation is just visual.
> 
> In depth look at my tapping memo:
> Although its not something I would recommend you to follow but here it is anyway. For edges I use M2, thus I start my first tap at the first target and then second target. I memo in pairs for parity and M layer edge purposes. Starting a new cycle is easy since I don't even have to remember it is a new cycle. All I have to do is recall the order of taps I do. Same goes with the 3-cycle corners so I just tap the pieces around. I find this memo better than my previous digit memo.



You orient for M2?


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 3, 2009)

You can, but it's not necessary.


----------



## happa95 (Feb 3, 2009)

a small kitten said:


> You can, but it's not necessary.



NONONO, I was talking about him/her, personally. I use M2.


----------



## mazei (Feb 3, 2009)

I know. I was using full 3OP before this then I switch to M2. I got a way to memo the pairs with the orientations but the memo takes so much time. I will change to normal M2 in the near future.


----------



## blah (Feb 3, 2009)

Fancy name for visual.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 15, 2009)

Well that is pure visual, also I dont think you can try multi blind with this as you would have too many roller coasters


----------



## byu (Feb 15, 2009)

Hm, I suppose you could call that a theme park memorization system 

But yeah, it wouldn't work to well. By the way, I am getting 80% accuracy with this memo system and classic pochmann. Average about 5 minutes.


----------

